# Question on Constable Fee's



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Can anybody give me the lowdown on Constable Fee's. I searched over the net and came up with a few but it was a little confusing to understand. One article I read stated that there was are charge for every attempt made to serve the same paper, is this true.
Also, I could not find any of the fee's for service of Notices(Eviction, ect.)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Lavoie, check your pm's.


----------

